# Bill of sale



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

what should a bill of sale say when buying a firearm or trading a firearm? I am trading a pistol for a pistol and was woundering what to do so i can register it.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> what should a bill of sale say when buying a firearm or trading a firearm? I am trading a pistol for a pistol and was woundering what to do so i can register it.


No registration for private firearm transactions needed in FL.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Bill-of-Sale*

Texas gun trader.com has a good/simple one on their site that I use..

HL1


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

well what happens if you get pulled over and the cops runs the gun and it does not come back in your name? also i travel to alabama to hunt i just dont want any misunderstandings


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Never had a gun run by the cops. Only time I get a bill of sale is if I bought the gun new and it was originally registered in my name. Just so I have proof I sold it.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> Never had a gun run by the cops. Only time I get a bill of sale is if I bought the gun new and it was originally registered in my name. Just so I have proof I sold it.



This is why I buy all my guns from drug dealers. They don't ask a lot of questions. :2guns:












Just kidding.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

can not get texas gun trader to load?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

When I do a bill of sale, I include the name and DL number of both parties, signatures from both, the date, the make and model of the weapon and the serial number. Short and sweet.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

They will not run it and find it not in your name because Florida does not have gun registrations, but it is a good idea to do a bill of sale including both names and addresses and as much info on the guns as possible including serial numbers just in case it were to come back one day that it was a stolen firearm.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

johnf said:


> This is why I buy all my guns from drug dealers. They don't ask a lot of questions. :2guns:
> 
> Just kidding.


O' Jack that was a good one, still see your working on your post count, huh.:no:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

I didnt look at any of Bill of sale but here is an idea

I _______________ (your name) trade _____________(his name) my ____________(make, model and serial number) for his _____________(make, model and serial number) Both parties agree that this is a fair trade and is final with the signatures below. the original owner is not responsible for any criminal activities that may occur after bill of sale is signed. 

type up his name and yours put name, DL and maybe address on it, make 2 copies sign both trade and go on about your day


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I use my guns as a tax write off. Always get a receipt.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

The only requirement I have in a firearms transaction is the presence of cash. I have neither the legal authority, nor the desire to see drivers licenses, CCWs' or other various forms of indentification. I just don't get this new trend, if Im asked to provide bill of sales, various ID's etc....I would wrap up the deal pronto, and presume the guy didn't really want to buy or sell the firearm involved. 
We are private citizens of the United States. conducting private sales of goods, whether it is a lawn mower and bow or a firearm....we don't need to make it any tougher to do private business?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

born2fizh said:


> well what happens if you get pulled over and the cops runs the gun and it does not come back in your name? also i travel to alabama to hunt i just dont want any misunderstandings


There is no state level registration in any of the Southern states. There also isn't any direct federal registration. Being pulled over isn't enough reasonable suspicion on the face of it.

I don't do bill of sales unless requested. I do only do what the law minimally requires during private sales which is to sell only to residents of my state and sell only to people whom I reasonable believe are not ineligible to own a firearm.

I like private sales for their discretion, ease of transaction and great deals. There is a growing amount of people who believe that private sales should have some sort of registration. Its perfectly fine if one desires to do paperwork, but it shouldn't be made a requirement upon everyone else. The requirement of paperwork in private sales is a goal of the anti-gun crowd and this regulation will destroy the unique benefits of private sales. So please, don't force or make it defacto that bill of sales are a requirement. Also, don't give someone scorn for practicing a legal right by not doing a bill of sale.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

here's one i found in the firearms for sale section. again, not required - but not a bad idea to protect yourself. you can show you no longer own that gun as of such n such date. or that you now own the new gun. i've done it both ways a few times and it's not that big a deal to take the extra step IMO. 

Bill of Sale
Transfer of Ownership

For $______ received, I, (seller?s name here), have sold to (buyer's name here)
One (1) ABC Model XYZ firearm description here, Serial # _____________
Any other accessories here

I represent that this ___________ is not stolen. I am the owner of the _______ listed above. If it can be shown now or in the future that this _______ was stolen prior to the date listed below, I will give the buyer a full refund for return of the _______ and all accessories listed above.

Sold as is.
No warranty is expressed or implied by the Seller.
Seller assumes no responsibility after transfer of ownership has taken place.
Seller assumes no responsibility of any/all aftermarket parts added to the ___________.
Seller assumes no responsibility of any/all original equipment parts on the ________.
Buyer assumes all responsibility when transfer of ownership has taken place.

Seller specifically disclaims any warranties of merchantability or of fitness for a particular purpose of this ________ and disclaims all responsibility for consequential and/or incidental damages or any other losses arising from the use of said _________.

Buyer agrees to the terms and conditions set forth and listed on this document, and acknowledges that he has received a true copy of this Bill of Sale/Transfer of Ownership and certifies that he is 21 years of age or older. Buyer acknowledges and understands that he will read the Owner?s Manual. Buyer agrees that it will be his responsibility when transfer of ownership has taken place to adjust, check, and follow all instructions as outlined in the Owner?s Manual. Buyer attests that he is able to legally buy and possess firearms.

Buyer: Name Here
Seller: Name Here

Date:_________________________

Buyer: _____________________________
Address:____________________________
Phone #: ____________________________
Seller: ______________________________
Address: ____________________________
Phone #: ____________________________


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Az-Vic said:


> The only requirement I have in a firearms transaction is the presence of cash. I have neither the legal authority, nor the desire to see drivers licenses, CCWs' or other various forms of indentification. I just don't get this new trend, if Im asked to provide bill of sales, various ID's etc....I would wrap up the deal pronto, and presume the guy didn't really want to buy or sell the firearm involved.
> We are private citizens of the United States. conducting private sales of goods, whether it is a lawn mower and bow or a firearm....we don't need to make it any tougher to do private business?


If I requested a BOS from someone and they didn't do it. I wouldn't do business with them. Looks to shady and there are way more stolen firearms being sold then you can count.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

floridaguntrader.com has a good Bill of Sale on their website. It's the one I like for private transactions. We print them out by the dozen and both unfilled and filled out BOS's are kept in the safe. When my "check-out" time comes my sons have been instructed to burn them, except the ones for the guns they plan to keep. Some people want them, some don't. This is Florida and you can make your own choice about a BOS on private transactions. If I'm buying and you refuse to sign one, I walk away. If I offer to sell, you may have to agree to sign one but I will be up front about it. Move to another state with a gun but no bill of sale, you're on your own.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

DoneDeal2 said:


> If I requested a BOS from someone and they didn't do it. I wouldn't do business with them. Looks to shady and there are way more stolen firearms being sold then you can count.


 Absolutely. There are a lot of stolen firearms floating around out there and I want nothing to do with them.......I know, "if a frog had wings......." but for what ever conceivable reason might come up, I want reasonable proof that I own it legally! But that's just me. YMMV


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a copy of a bill of sale I use via pdf feel free to pm your email and I will forward it over to you.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

omrbh said:


> floridaguntrader.com has a good Bill of Sale on their website. It's the one I like for private transactions. We print them out by the dozen and both unfilled and filled out BOS's are kept in the safe. When my "check-out" time comes my sons have been instructed to burn them, except the ones for the guns they plan to keep. Some people want them, some don't. This is Florida and you can make your own choice about a BOS on private transactions. If I'm buying and you refuse to sign one, I walk away. If I offer to sell, you may have to agree to sign one but I will be up front about it. Move to another state with a gun but no bill of sale, you're on your own.



I have looked and could not find on FGT where is it??


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

http://texasguntrader.com/billofsale.pdf

this is the one i use


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> I have looked and could not find on FGT where is it??


Go to floridaguntrader.com and click on Rules. Scroll down to the section near the bottom that is headed something about Legal Obligations. Near the bottom of that section, in the text in a paragraph it will mention Bill of Sale. It is NOT underlined but place the curser on or under it and left click and info will come up. Basically it is the bottom half of the page that comes up you will need to print and can make it legal size. I just recopy a few from a spare In my folder............If it will not show, then you may have to register.....no fee. Hope this helps!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Az-Vic said:


> The only requirement I have in a firearms transaction is the presence of cash. I have neither the legal authority, nor the desire to see drivers licenses, CCWs' or other various forms of indentification. I just don't get this new trend, if Im asked to provide bill of sales, various ID's etc....I would wrap up the deal pronto, and presume the guy didn't really want to buy or sell the firearm involved.
> We are private citizens of the United States. conducting private sales of goods, whether it is a lawn mower and bow or a firearm....we don't need to make it any tougher to do private business?


While I understand where you are coming from - you do need to make sure you are not selling across state lines or selling to a felon. Checking for a valid driver's license at least shows that you did your due diligence in attempting to verify those things.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> well what happens if you get pulled over and the cops runs the gun and it does not come back in your name? also i travel to alabama to hunt i just dont want any misunderstandings


Since when is a gun in your name in a database?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

omrbh said:


> Go to floridaguntrader.com and click on Rules. Scroll down to the section near the bottom that is headed something about Legal Obligations. Near the bottom of that section, in the text in a paragraph it will mention Bill of Sale. It is NOT underlined but place the curser on or under it and left click and info will come up. Basically it is the bottom half of the page that comes up you will need to print and can make it legal size. I just recopy a few from a spare In my folder............If it will not show, then you may have to register.....no fee. Hope this helps!



Thanks yes am a member and sell a few guns there, Thanks found it...they need to make it more easily found.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Az-Vic said:


> The only requirement I have in a firearms transaction is the presence of cash. I have neither the legal authority, nor the desire to see drivers licenses, CCWs' or other various forms of indentification. I just don't get this new trend, if Im asked to provide bill of sales, various ID's etc....I would wrap up the deal pronto, and presume the guy didn't really want to buy or sell the firearm involved.
> We are private citizens of the United States. conducting private sales of goods, whether it is a lawn mower and bow or a firearm....we don't need to make it any tougher to do private business?


Not sure I'd want to do business with you either if you were unable to come up with anything that says you legally owned it in the first place. Don't know you from Adam, and if you are unwilling to prove your identity, then how do I know it's not stolen? Is a BOS really that awful to provide?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

AZ, I guess I take it a bit more responsibly not to sell to a felon or someone that is not old enough. Guy looks weird or hinky to me it is a no sale. I don't want to read in the paper tomorrow someone was killed because I sold the guy a gun. Registered or not to you they will find most of the unregistered owners too. BOS helps you not the buyer.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Florida Gun Trader has one available for download. Just print it off


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

How could one tell if the buyer is a felon,do they tattoo it on their forehead? I use the gut instinct formula on any firearms transaction . if I don't feel right when e mailing or talking on the phone, it's a no-go,and Im fairly adept at figuring out the age of an individual,Other than that, I have no legal authority, nor desire to see identification papers etc, thats none of my business.
I suppose there are a few here that I could not do business with because of their position, or mine, but thats ok, Im confident there are more than a few who feel like I do and rely on character profiling, not indetification papers.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Az-Vic said:


> How could one tell if the buyer is a felon,do they tattoo it on their forehead? I use the gut instinct formula on any firearms transaction . if I don't feel right when e mailing or talking on the phone, it's a no-go,and Im fairly adept at figuring out the age of an individual,Other than that, I have no legal authority, nor desire to see identification papers etc, thats none of my business.
> I suppose there are a few here that I could not do business with because of their position, or mine, but thats ok, Im confident there are more than a few who feel like I do and rely on character profiling, not indetification papers.


I think I've misread what you said earlier, when you said you do not supply bill of sales. Re-reading that, I'm assuming you don't keep the original bill of sale to you.

As long as you gave me a bill of sale when I purchase from you, then I wouldn't have a problem with buying from you. You have no way of knowing if I'm a criminal, or determining my status, and you're right - it's not your job.

But I would still want a receipt from you for the purchase! (No way in hell I'd ever say with a straight face to a cop "I bought this from some guy on the internet" without a BoS lol.)


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Az-Vic said:


> How could one tell if the buyer is a felon,do they tattoo it on their forehead? I use the gut instinct formula on any firearms transaction . if I don't feel right when e mailing or talking on the phone, it's a no-go,and Im fairly adept at figuring out the age of an individual,Other than that, I have no legal authority, nor desire to see identification papers etc, thats none of my business.
> I suppose there are a few here that I could not do business with because of their position, or mine, but thats ok, Im confident there are more than a few who feel like I do and rely on character profiling, not indetification papers.


i'm not sure how to take the "i have no legal authority..." part. of course you don't. so what? a seller has the right to protect themselves and make sure they're not selling a gun to someone who cannot legally own or possess a firearm. and if a buyer does not agree to that, the seller has the right to pull the plug. i'd have some questions as to whether or not i'd want to sell to that person. i don't always ask for a bill of sale, but when i do i expect the other party to agree. if the other party asks, i don't hesitate. it's not like you have a legal obligation to sell the gun to that individual whether they show ID or not. and you can tell a buyer is a convicted felon by searching public records - not hard to do. sure, chances are, for the most part that if you buy or sell on here it's a non-issue. i think using your instincts and common sense is great, but if someone wants to protect themselves by getting a bill of sale, i don't blame them. it's all about preference. but saying you had no legal authority to see ID is hardly an excuse or reasonable defense in a court of law.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> but saying you had no legal authority to see ID is hardly an excuse or reasonable defense in a court of law.


Erm, I think it is actually. If you can show that previous sales involved checks, and you made a sale without a check, then it can be shown negligence of your own process. If that makes sense.

So the argument (which I agree with in fact) is that you do no more than is legally required (in this case, nothing) on any of the sales, thereby not making yourself liable to something in the future.

If you have a system, keep rigidly to the system, if you don't have a system, don't start one.

HTH


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

tinman said:


> Erm, I think it is actually. If you can show that previous sales involved checks, and you made a sale without a check, then it can be shown negligence of your own process. If that makes sense.
> 
> So the argument (which I agree with in fact) is that you do no more than is legally required (in this case, nothing) on any of the sales, thereby not making yourself liable to something in the future.
> 
> ...


a seller would have no legal authortiy to DEMAND to see an ID. the seller has every right in the world to ask and make sure he's not doing anything illegal. i'm not sure i'm buying the "because i've always been careless i can continue to be careless" arguement. i can imagine a person in court with a judge (or DA) asking why he sold a gun to a 14 y/o kid who later commited a crime with said firearm. the seller says the kid told him he was 19, and that he had no legal authority to ask for ID to confirm that. personally i think that would go over like poop in the punch bowl.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

And i totally agree with you.

My point was about process, if you have no process then you can't be accused of breaking that process.

But if you ask for ID as part of your process, and then sell a gun to a known felon 50 sales later without ID, you broke your own process, and can be liable for it.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

It's ok if a person doesn't want to do a BOS and is comfortable buying/selling that way. It won't cause me a problem because I would most likely choose not to do business with them. But the thought of possibly selling to a convicted felon......no thanks. I know a well dressed, well groomed family man who has a nice house and who own's his own business. Does anyone think they could pick him out just by his manner of speech and the way he dresses that he is a convicted felon? I doubt it! Actually, I knew 2. 1 is now deceased.


----------

